# Size and Location of Ladue White Perch



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

How large are the white perch in ladue and are there any spots from boat that produce better than others? Please pm me these details, I understand the lake is overrun with them but want to know if they are slabs or dinks! I'm taking my kids out there for the first time after perch! Will be using worms! The kids shoulders are sore from Catfishing all summer and want something smaller to target! Thanks a lot!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Can't help you,live in Columbus,but love the picture!


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

You'll catch them anywhere you decide to drop the anchor..and I've caught them up to 10 inch I would guess.. Good luck.. I'm hoping you catch and keep a few hundred of them pests!


----------



## ker4799 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fish anywhere in the lake. Use any kind of bait or lure. They will strike anything. The lake is completely overrun with them. I was dragging a small worm harness around last time out there trying to pull walleyes out of the weeds around the humps on the south side of the causeway. Struck by perch every single cast. The humps are easy to find now with the water so far down. Keep them all please!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Just drag a Lindy rig until you find them. It will not take long. Kill em all.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Sure would b nice if the state would stock some predators to really thin out those perch, be it musky or flatheads , it used to be so nice trolling and get nice crappie and walleye.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

You can go anywhere in the lake and find them. Odds are you can drop a plain hook with nothing on it and catch at least one.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Try fishing for walleye or bass or crappie or catfish or gills. Yeah, you should get into the perch.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with all the replies. Wherever it is wet you will catch them.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Any pics of any catches! I wanna see if they're worth my time! Thanks gentleman


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

No pics here but they are probably floating all around the lake if you want to go check em out. For some reason they seem to hit the corner of my boat every time I throw them back in. Then the bald eagles take them from there.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

marshal45 said:


> No pics here but they are probably floating all around the lake if you want to go check em out. For some reason they seem to hit the corner of my boat every time I throw them back in. Then the bald eagles take them from there.


Any size to the perch? 12 -14 inch or 4-6 inch Dink?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Most are 4-6...but I have caught some around 10ish...you will catch a lot and if you don't mind cleaning a lot then you should at least try once.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Most are 4-6...but I have caught some around 10ish...you will catch a lot and if you don't mind cleaning a lot then you should at least try once.


Thanks a lot, me and the kids will jump on them asap


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

Just a few of the places to catch them on LaDue


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Funniest thing I've seen in a long time...


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, I will definitely try that spot ^^. Any gps coordinates so I can drop anchor directly on top of them! Lmmfao


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

Girthline said:


> Thanks, I will definitely try that spot ^^. Any gps coordinates so I can drop anchor directly on top of them! Lmmfao


I can't give you ALL of the info! It just wouldn't be fair!


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

ravenrob said:


> I can't give you ALL of the info! It just wouldn't be fair!



LoL. Just kidding, Me and the kids will jump on em within a few days! Will post pics !


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

Girthline said:


> LoL. Just kidding, Me and the kids will jump on em within a few days! Will post pics !


Wishing you the best of luck and hoping the kids have a BLAST!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

What's the ramp like now to launch, with the water level dropped, still a deep enough channel at the ramp.


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

East branch is over run with the white devils too. Both empty to lake erie so that will be next


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

People are launching beside the ramp in the rock.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Tough going wat


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Water is super low


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

surfnturf said:


> East branch is over run with the white devils too. Both empty to lake erie so that will be next


Lake Erie has had them before E Br. and Ladue, and Erie is most likely where they were transported from.
Lots of them...and some quite big


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't believe I've ever fished Erie and not caught at least one incidental white bastard.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

All the pics I have seen people post in years prior, most looked around 9 to 12 inches. I have been wanting to fish here, never have... if they are mostly 4-6 inches, then I might as well stick to a local smaller lake.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

surfnturf said:


> East branch is over run with the white devils too. Both empty to lake erie so that will be next


That's Where they came from, not where they're Going! Been s problem in Erie for many years after getting dumped there from ocean freighter bildges, along with the zebra mussels, other invasives!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

nice map raven, and very accurate


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

baitguy said:


> nice map raven, and very accurate


Just tryin to be helpful!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

ravenrob said:


> Just tryin to be helpful!


What ever happened to Girthline" who started this post? Did you ever make it out there after all the info was given to you? Just wondering.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

ravenrob said:


> Just a few of the places to catch them on LaDue
> View attachment 215993


That's a good one! But you missed a few spots.


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

rockytop said:


> That's a good one! But you missed a few spots.


I can't give it ALL up..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was coming home from cleveland last week and stopped on the causeway, casted a small white roostertail and couldnt believe how many yellow perch i caught, yes yellow perch and it was just after 2pm. i did get a few white perch mixed in, but 90% were yellow dinks.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

ezbite said:


> i was coming home from cleveland last week and stopped on the causeway, casted a small white roostertail and couldnt believe how many yellow perch i caught, yes yellow perch and it was just after 2pm. i did get a few white perch mixed in, but 90% were yellow dinks.


Yes I have been catching those yellow dinks for years. I don't understand why they never seem to get bigger.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

ezbite said:


> i was coming home from cleveland last week and stopped on the causeway, casted a small white roostertail and couldnt believe how many yellow perch i caught, yes yellow perch and it was just after 2pm. i did get a few white perch mixed in, but 90% were yellow dinks.


Any size to the white perch


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

joekacz said:


> What ever happened to Girthline" who started this post? Did you ever make it out there after all the info was given to you? Just wondering.


Water too low for my Starcraft holiday


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Water is really low! 44 launch is a 15-20 foot walk through muck just to reach 3" of water


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

fishing pole said:


> Water is really low! 44 launch is a 15-20 foot walk through muck just to reach 3" of water


Is that at the marina?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

No, that is at the route 44 launch. The boathouse launch is pretty bad as well. I'd say you'd have a really hard time with any boat that needs to be trailered.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone got pics of the white perch at ladue?


----------



## sgtsilbaugh (Jun 1, 2014)

Just caught these yesterday. Nothing big enough for me to want to keep anything though. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

The white perch at ladue is small. They average around 5 to 10 inches. There not the same size like the one at maumee river and sandusky river. But they're good for catfish bait though.


----------



## ker4799 (Aug 21, 2011)

Launch at the state park ramp off of Washington St is very low. Almost impossible unless you carry your boat in off of the gravel lot on 44. The launch at the state ramp is right next to the old road bed. You have to walk through the mucky bottom to get boat into a couple feet of water. Watch out for the old road as you travel out from the ramp. It will do a number to your prop as its only a foot or 2 down. You could probably walk half way across the lake on the old road bed now before it reached 5'....and yes, you can still catch white perch anywhere using any method and bait or lure.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Sgt,
It looks like the water was up in that pic. Is it still down?


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Water is still low..probably 4 foot lower than full pool. And like every year at ladue..it will still this low until spring. It's just lower earlier this year because of lack of rain. Usually the,drawdown of it doesn't start until now. It will probably get about a foot lower before they stop letting water out, if it's like most years there. Remember it's a watershed lake for akron.So with it being so dry in this area all summer they've had to let water out earlier than usual.
If you decide to launch y ou r boat at the main launch..be careful if you don't have 4wheel drive, there is some nasty ruts where I've seen more than a few get stuck and have had to pull them out. And once your in your boat be sure to go straight out at least 50 yards before you cross over the old road bed.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Girthline said:


> Any size to the white perch


 nope


----------

